# 25% OFF EVERYTHING at A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS



## tjohnson (Dec 25, 2013)

*25% OFF ALL ORDERS ABOVE $100*​ ​*Coupon Code = YEAREND2013*​ ​*Sale Ends 12/31/13*​ ​











SMF Dec 2013 ad.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Dec 28, 2013





*The Ad Reads "$25 Off Your Order"*

*Should Read *

*"25% Off Your Order"*
 ​*Cannot Be Combined With Any Other Coupon Codes or Sale Promotions*​


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow! Thanks Todd!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Todd...   

Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 28, 2013)

*After Christmas Sale Ideas.....???*


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 28, 2013)

I missed this first time around, Thanks Todd


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 31, 2013)

This was a stupidly good sale/deal.   Hope everyone got in on it  :)

Thanks Todd.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 1, 2014)

And like always, I never got around to placing my order. :icon_sad:


----------



## jcadwell (Jan 1, 2014)

Well crap, missed this as well.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 1, 2014)

jcadwell said:


> Well crap, missed this as well.


*Not Really....*

*I didn't remove the coupon code yet!*

*TJ*


----------

